# Windjammer Landing resort map?



## SteveChapin (Apr 7, 2009)

Does anyone have a digital Windjammer Landing resort map they can send me, that would tell me where unit 129 is?  That's the unit we've been assigned by RCI for this coming week.

Regards,

sc
--


----------



## itd1sah (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a paper copy map of the property which shows room 129 to be just above the pool by Papa Dons restaurant. 

I believe that the rooms here are all on one level.  The building is terraced but I don't know if 129 is at the top of the building or the bottom.  Either way, the view is great and an easy walk down to the main building - now walking back up to your room - good exercise.

Have a great time!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 8, 2009)

SteveChapin said:


> Does anyone have a digital Windjammer Landing resort map they can send me, that would tell me where unit 129 is?  That's the unit we've been assigned by RCI for this coming week.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...



You will be at one of the highest points of the resort.  These are older, but very nice units.  There is a  pool and hot tub up there, just below the restaurant...enjoy.  You will love it there!

Carolyn


----------



## DianneL (Apr 9, 2009)

*Unit 124*

We were there several years (2005 I think) in unit 124.  It was a one-bedroom unit with no private plunge pool.  It did overlook Papa Don's pool.  From our balcony the view was outstanding.  We loved St. Lucia and the resort.  I don't know where Unit 129 is in relationship to 124, but I would think not too far away.  One of the above posts indicated 129 was at one of the highest points of the resort.  Unit 124 was not, in fact we often walked down the hill to the beach, etc., but rode the van transport back up, as it is a steep walk.


----------



## SteveChapin (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.  Thanks to all of you, we have a pretty good idea about our unit.  I exchanged e-mail with the reservations manager, and she assures us our unit is enclosed (which was one of our concerns, as my sons will be sleeping using the pull-out couch).  It sounds like we'll have great views, a pool right there, and lots of hiking exercise  

sc
--


----------



## lobsterlover (Apr 17, 2009)

*wj*

google it.


----------



## SteveChapin (Apr 18, 2009)

lobsterlover said:


> google it.



Don't you think I did before I asked?  I was looking for something that actually showed the location of all the units, and that didn't come up on google.  

For example, my unit was in building E on the map (the first hit on google, and the only one I found that actually shows the resort layout), but there was no way to know this from the map without visiting the resort.  Also, the map available online is woefully outdated (it doesn't show the Hibiscus units, or any of the 4xx units up on the top road).

sc
--


----------



## lobsterlover (Apr 19, 2009)

*easy*

settle down....it sounds like you need a vacation


----------

